
Show HN: EmotiClean – A Chrome extension to replace bad words with emoji - catskull
https://github.com/catskull/EmotiClean
======
greggman
Haha.

There was a time there was talk of trying to ban bad words on the internet.
Someone made a program that replaced all the bad words with names of
politicians and could translate them back later :P

------
braveman
Nice! Way more powerful and fun than using something as boring as
websensor.com or silly dashes. Maybe I should'a had kids. F--k!

